# FN BDA 7.65mm



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

I just bought a nib FN BDA pistol chambered in 7.65mm; my first FN. I am really looking forward to firing it in the near future. I have heard that most of the BDA's produced, were made in the 9x17mm chambering.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

32 cal - Kewl. Post a pic. 

The problem with that caliber is the price of the ammo. 

I use the Fiochi FMJ for carry, and it costs me $15 a box.


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

sorry...I can't post pics (don't have a digital camera yet). If you go to www.southernohiogun.com there is a picture of one on their site; that is where I purchased it from. The only draw-back on the 7.65mm is the rising cost of the cartridges. I have two dozen boxes in my ammo stash of 7.65mm, so I should be good for quite a while.


----------



## Vibe (Jul 11, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> 32 cal - Kewl. Post a pic.
> 
> The problem with that caliber is the price of the ammo.
> 
> I use the Fiochi FMJ for carry, and it costs me $15 a box.


But Shipwreck, what would be involved in taking one of these and doing a 380 conversion on it and ending up with essentially a BDA 380 or FN Cheetah. You know you want one (or three) :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I doubt U can do it - Unless the slide is the exact same size, with a thicker 32 ACP barrel - the hole in the slide would be larger on the 380 than it would be on the 32.

And, U typically only see conversions for very popular calibers (like 40 cal). I seriously doubt U will find the parts to convert that. 32 is just not popular enough.


----------



## Vibe (Jul 11, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I doubt U can do it - Unless the slide is the exact same size, with a thicker 32 ACP barrel - the hole in the slide would be larger on the 380 than it would be on the 32.
> 
> And, U typically only see conversions for very popular calibers (like 40 cal). I seriously doubt U will find the parts to convert that. 32 is just not popular enough.


 I would expect that the whole frame is the same, with the possible exception of the cartridge head recess and extractor. Hmmm Could still convert it to 25 NAA though.

What was the price on those?


----------



## Hoodie (Feb 10, 2009)

I own a .380 BDA and i LOVE IT!!! It's been in the Family for YEARS!!! Not one problem!!! This one stays with the Family Forever along with my .357 S&W .22 Marlin and the newest addition Taurus Judge!!! I can get rid of some if i have to, but not those!!!


----------

